# Pass Along The Savings!



## meateater (Mar 16, 2010)

I just want to pass along some of the best kept secrets and make them no longer a secret. The prices in 
dept. stores are just outragious and I found out a money saver in restaurant supply's that will sell to the 
public, in this day's economy I don't forsee a dollar being turned away. Here are some of my finds..... a large 
SS bowl that I use as a water pan in my smoker..$11.00

Next...I got tired of using them disposable aluminum pans that bend and spill and cause me to curse that 
thats' the last time, well here's the last time.  $13.00

Heres's a little gem that I use for cold smoking, I put a few bricks in it and top with some wood chips and 
smoke away. I drilled the holes in it for air flow. $3.00 This is how I did my cheese smokes.

Here's another great find. I use this for small pieces like seafood or wings etc...$7.00

All these I use in my UDS.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice score!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a Resturant Depot in our town and I have found some really good deal there too. Noww as far as meat goes I have found the selection is greater there then any where else.I can get Colby beef and some Wagu and then they also have prime and then the regular beef and pork and goat and all kinds of seafood I'm sure most of it's from china thou.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's a little gem that I use for cold smoking, I put a few bricks in it and top with some wood chips and 
smoke away. I drilled the holes in it for air flow. $3.00 This is how I did my cheese smokes.


The loud whapping sound you just heard is my hand striking my forehead, after I finally figured out what you meant when you said "bricks"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Briquettes, oh, ok.  I see you have one of those fancy bi-lingual tape measures.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Back to Cash and Carry (our local Restaurant supply style store) to followup on some great suggestions.


----------

